# 28 year old widow, what now?



## Dknotts

Hello, my partner of three years passed away last week in a hunting accident. We’ve been close since high school and were building a life and had dreams of our own company and a future together. He was only 30. I feel so lost. Everything in our home looks like he just walked out the door...I have regrets and wishes about our last words since I didn’t know they would be our last... I found him, alone in the woods and called 911... our friends are so young and starting families that no one understands how this feels. Im half of myself without him and unable to communicate with those around me. Just looking for somewhere that understands.


----------



## EleGirl

I'm very sorry for your loss. This is clearly a very hard time for you.

Since you are having problems being in the home you shared with him, is there anyone you could go stay with for a few days? Perhaps a family member of yours or his? Or a good friend? Sometimes just being around people can help a lot.


----------



## Sparta

Oh my God that is truly horrible God bless you I’m so sorry you are going through this unfortunate situation.! It’s good that you reached out to talk to people about it, keep reaching out to people whenever and wherever you need to. I don’t understand life sometimes that we have to go through certain situations in our life’s for some reason. May God bless you...


----------



## uhtred

I am so sorry for your loss and wish I had the language skills to express my sympathy more effectively.


----------



## MattMatt

@Dknotts you are amongst friends here. Some who have gone through widowhood.

I would recommend grief counselling and also see accountants and lawyers who are experts in this area.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Casual Observer

EleGirl said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss. This is clearly a very hard time for you.
> 
> Since you are having problems being in the home you shared with him, is there anyone you could go stay with for a few days? Perhaps a family member of yours or his? Or a good friend? Sometimes just being around people can help a lot.


+100. I would spend less time on-line and more time with real people. The on-line world tends to validate whatever feeling you have at the moment, and sometimes that can feed depression. Friends & family can help keep you grounded. If you intend to stay in that house, maybe bring in others to stay there for a while, so you can associate the house with something more than just your life with your husband?

There is nothing but sorrow I can express for what you've experienced. A very sad way to come to TAM.


----------



## Lake life

Sorry to hear of your loss. 
I am currently dating a widow that lost her husband to cancer 3 years ago. 
She says she took it really hard at first but she was able to heal with time . 
Just try to spend time with friends and family that have a positive attitude in general. 
Things do get better


----------



## maddisweet

Very sorry for your loss. Live in continuing, just continue moving!


----------



## Arkansas

I am so so sorry for your loss

I have a friend who's a widow, 3 kids .... she's a wonderful person and seems to have a very good life 6 years afterwards. People survive things like this, get counseling to help with it all, counseling is good


----------



## Ursula

Oh my gosh, I'm so sorry for your loss; my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Buffer

I am so sorry for your loss. When my mother passed my dad kept everything the way it was for the day she passed. 
My condolences 
Buffer


----------

